# How The Right Food Can Help Your Dog’s Sensitive Skin and Stomach



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Another commercial ad instead of a member post!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

kontiki said:


> Another commercial ad instead of a member post!


With respect, most members here do not pay to participate. It seems only fair occasionally we see commercially-oriented posts. Somehow the site's bills must be paid.

I do learn from some of the commercial posts, and in this particular case, I'm aware we have members who do feed Hill's SD.

Many years ago, I had to shed my disdain at the large brands when one helped save my now late cat's life. He had been on premium food, and yet a veterinary diet was required for several years, following major surgery. What a life lesson, and I stopped looking down my nose at other foods, thank goodness.

I cannot sustain disdain for anyone based on what they feed.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I feed Science Diet & Asta thrives on it. Went to SD after trying 3 ProPlan forumlas that caused problems. Not using a prescription formula, just the regular SD.


----------

